# Vista home premium ...network Logon Failure: The user ...



## smokingwheels (May 22, 2009)

I had one go at accessing my Vista pc from the network got a user name and password box to display, I used a blank password the first time and it then (Vista home)locked me out. havent been able to fix it yet

I have installed the rkit
Windows Server 2003 Resource Kit Tools
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=4544

Then enter the following commands. (Attention: they are case sensitive.)

net user guest /active:yes
after this one System error 5 Access Denied

ntrights +r SeNetworkLogonRight -u Guest
after this one Error Open Policy then a number -1073741790

ntrights -r SeDenyNetworkLogonRight -u Guest 
after this one Error Open Policy then a number -1073741790

I will boot in safe mode and have a look later on for policy editor
thanks


----------



## smokingwheels (May 22, 2009)

I went into safe mode with networking and was able to run the ntrights program.
I now have a pc showing up in network and a few shares I can't get to the c drive atm but i have access to public folders.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Vista wants you to have a password on the account you're sharing.


----------

